# Question(s) about popping



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm no expert, only been at it a month and a half or so. But I've hit a lot of jumps, and I always pop off the lip and tuck my knees up. Helps me clear the knuckle and maintain balance and control. Obviously with different grabs/tricks this isn't the way to go, but if you're just jumping, I'd work on getting the speed right and popping off of it.

If nothing else, it's probably something that's good to know how to do, even if you don't do it that much.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

When going off of jumps, i usually just jump a little. I don't ollie because that is harder and can throw off my balance. So when you approach the lip just squat down a little and jump as you leave the lip.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

scrotumphillips said:


> When going off of jumps, i usually just jump a little. I don't ollie because that is harder and can throw off my balance. So when you approach the lip just squat down a little and jump as you leave the lip.


Yeah, I just jump like I would if I didn't have a snowboard strapped on.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

As far as popping on a jump it really depends on the jump. In general, yea you should always pop just a little. On rails it's simple just pop on from either front side or backside and whip your board around onto the feature. Make sure your weight is centered over the jib and ride it out. For features where you can go on straight it's much easier. Just pop from straight on. Then try from the sides in order to take it to bigger shit.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, lots of good advice here! I'm gonna try it out next time I go snowboarding :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

I read a guide that Jed linked in the Balance on Jumps thread, as I wasn't really sure what was meant with the pop, so that guide came in handy.

In that thing they said that you should pop from your core and not push off with your legs, but even if you do that, wouldn't you still have a bit of a jump from your legs when you leave the ramp or w/e you're going off at the moment?


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Core definitely plays a role in popping. I had a pulled lower ab muscle earlier this winter and anytime I tried to pop at all it killed. I could ride normally pretty well but anytime I jumped it felt like I got stabbed in the gut.


----------



## NorthCoastRider (Nov 19, 2012)

Definately pop off the jump if you are tring to clear a gap. The only times I don't load up on jumps is when I want to keep a low trajectory and skim the jump. Then its more absorbing the jump with my knees than using it to launch off.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Vinh said:


> I read a guide that Jed linked in the Balance on Jumps thread, as I wasn't really sure what was meant with the pop, so that guide came in handy.
> 
> In that thing they said that you should pop from your core and not push off with your legs, but even if you do that, wouldn't you still have a bit of a jump from your legs when you leave the ramp or w/e you're going off at the moment?


To clarify, the guide is saying to keep your core tight, but as already mentioned, pop starts from your legs.

Basically pop comes from your legs, but your core helps keep everything stable and in line as you pop. So your core isn't directly creating the pop, but rather helping to keep you stable while you pop.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

corneilli said:


> Ok, so I have a few questions about popping:
> 
> 1) Do I need to pop? I live in Belgium and I go snowboarding indoor alot, there is one big jump that I dare to take but I always hit the knuckle. Should I just go faster or should I try to pop?
> 
> ...


1) Yes, always pop on a jump. Most people start off hitting jumps by learning to 'coast' off them without popping, but as soon as you can you want to start learning to pop.

2) A little pop is enough. As you get better you'll learn to adjust your pop bigger or smaller depending on whether you need more air, but a little pop is fine.

It's really just to set you up balanced while you air, so it's not so much about how hard you pop (in general), but whether you pop correctly or not. So in most cases a small to medium pop will do the trick.

3) Depends on the rail/box, but I believe Snowolf's reply already covered this.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Popping is over rated. Don't obsess over it. Learn to pop on straight airs. It'll help you suck your knees up into your chest and set your trjectory. It doesn't take much so don't go super-thrusting like some retard. 

When spinning, some jumps don't require any pop at all. Start with small jumps, learn 180's. They require a little pop. After that, you'll learn your 3's. You can play with how much pop depending on the jump. Really, you just have to go practice it to get the feel of it. It'll come naturally.


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

Jed said:


> To clarify, the guide is saying to keep your core tight, but as already mentioned, pop starts from your legs.
> 
> Basically pop comes from your legs, but your core helps keep everything stable and in line as you pop. So your core isn't directly creating the pop, but rather helping to keep you stable while you pop.


Aah my bad, I must've misread it then. It makes more sense now haha.


----------

